# Found a website of some old tool and equipment Trademarks & Logos



## Millbo (Aug 27, 2014)

I know some of you guys find some diamonds in the ruff at the estate sales and craigslist and have trouble identifying them.
This listing of company logos may help with some of that I hope.

Link:
https://home.comcast.net/~alloy-artifacts/trademarks-and-logos.html


Here's their main page:
_https://home.comcast.net/~alloy-artifacts/index.html_

This has images of each companies tools and logos.



*In vain have you acquired knowledge if you have not imparted it to others.*
_- Deuteronomy Rabbah_


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Aug 27, 2014)

Great site! I was using it last year when I found a massive cache of antique wrenches, pliers etc..


----------



## Millbo (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm still rummaging around in there. I love old tools and equipment.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 27, 2014)

Yup, great site. I came across that site also a few months back when I got some old pliers that I was looking to identify.


----------



## Jericho (Nov 23, 2020)

Millbo said:


> I know some of you guys find some diamonds in the ruff at the estate sales and craigslist and have trouble identifying them.
> This listing of company logos may help with some of that I hope.
> 
> Link:
> ...


The above  links are no longer valid. This is what I found on google today:    http://alloy-artifacts.org/trademarks-and-logos.html

It didn't help to find it because it is 869 pages and not organized alphabetically.


----------

